# What does "BUMP" mean, please?



## Christian64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi,
i'm french...
What does "BUMP" mean in item selling?
Thanks


----------



## KallumS (Apr 10, 2020)

People say bump when they want to move their thread back to the top of the most recent threads.

For example, after a few days your sales thread might be on the second page, so you would bump it to move it back to the top of the first page.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 10, 2020)

It's a way for someone to move a post to the top of the recent posts list. Bump means to bump up, or move up.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> i'm french...
> What does "BUMP" mean in item selling?
> Thanks



Christian, comme ils disent, c'est une expression qui signifie qu'apres un certain temps sans reponses, l'auteur du post ecrit qq chose pour replacer le post dans la liste des posts recents. Le post va donc par le fait meme se reclasser parmi les posts recents et etre de nouveau visible par tous.

C'est une convention sur les forums d'ecrire "bump," pcq ca decrit un mouvement en avant suite a une poussee. Imagine une voiture qui touche le vehicule devant lui avec son "bumper" pour lui signifier d'avancer. Ben sue que ca creerait un incident deplorable, donc au lieu de sa imagine qu'il crie: "Hey la, mais voyons bon sens, BUMP, alors, qu'on avance!"

J'espere que ca fait du sens!

We speaking ze Frenchie, icitte.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Merci à toi également pour ton commentaire.
J'ai tout compris!


----------



## Jeast (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 12, 2020)

Jeast said:


> Bump


bumping for good measure


----------



## KallumS (Apr 16, 2020)

Friendly bump


----------



## FinGael (Apr 16, 2020)

Just another bump on the road. Like all things, it too shall pass.


----------



## tack (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump is actually an acronym that means "*b*ring *u*p *m*y *p*ost"

(It may be a backronym, but it's clever enough if so.)


----------



## kev (Apr 16, 2020)

as someone who has entered software development late in life, and just discovered recursive acronyms, it gives me great joy to believe it's *B*ump *U*p *M*y *P*ost. The simple chuckles these days are the best. Thanks @tack!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 18, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> We speaking ze Frenchie, icitte.






​


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 18, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> ​


Touché! Well done...


----------



## Saxer (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Stringtree (Apr 19, 2020)

I thought that reading this would not lead to anything new, but you all do not disappoint. Thanks. Now I can teach others with my fresh azzz knowledge of the patois. And hey, I learned some French. God, that sounds so sweet. 

It's frankly embarrassing that someone with such a beautiful and nuanced language would need to have a personal translator for our hard and brutal English. Watching Truffaut isn't the same as watching Almodovar. I don't have any handles for French like I do for Spanish. 

Musiciens aidant les musiciens!

Bump, indeed. I love people who help out and make the world bigger and cooler. 

Greg


----------



## Quasar (Apr 19, 2020)

If BUMP is an acronym (or backronym), would the French term be EMM (élever mon message)?


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 19, 2020)

Alexa, élever mon message. 

I think the Venn diagram of people who grok the term "backronym" and "smart speaker" customers might be a small bit of real estate. Or I might be just a little bit hopeful?

I have built too many computers to trust them with our selection of leisure wear, or not tattling to Daddy. This future is HORRIFYING. 

Grayg


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 20, 2020)

Quasar said:


> If BUMP is an acronym (or backronym), would the French term be EMM (élever mon message)?



That would mean "lift my message." Rather it is more like "Avancez en avant," or "Faites valoir votre rang," or "Au suivant! Ah mais c'est moi le suivant!"

Bump: also known as moving upward, or "One toke over the line."


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Quasar said:


> If BUMP is an acronym (or backronym), would the French term be EMM (élever mon message)?


in French, the exact term is "METTRE EN AVANT" but the French rarely use acronyms in the various forums


----------



## Quasar (Apr 24, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> in French, the exact term is "METTRE EN AVANT" but the French rarely use acronyms in the various forums


Thanks! So in other words the English literal translation is closer to: _Put before_, though of course expressions like this never translate literally because they're idiomatic and particular to a given language...

...I think the 21st century acronym expansion in English has at least in part to do with digital communication tech: smartphones, texting, social media etc., so it surprises me if the increased use of acronyms, abbreviations etc. isn't global, encompassing many languages. I may look this subject up...


----------

